# Any Problems Towing 210Rs With Chevy Silverado 1500 4.8 Crew Cab?



## Block4 (Aug 1, 2010)

We are seriously considering buying an 210RS and we have a 2006 Chevy Silverado 4x4 1500 4.8 Crew Cab and we are wondering if anyone has something similar and if they are having any problems towing the 210RS up inclines such as mountain roads? We are currently towing a 26ft Jayco (which weighs 500 lbs more and 5 ft longer) but we are having a hard time taking trips on steep roads and its limited where we can go. Anyone have anything they can share on this subject? Thanks!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello!

The 4.8 is really hurting you. I don't believe 500 lbs less weight is going to make much of a noticable difference in your towing experience. Believe you loose 10 HP for every 1000 feet of elevation, or something like that. To get up in the hills or mountains, you likely need something with more power.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I have a 2006 27RSDS, which is _supposed to_ weigh 5400 lbs unloaded. I haven't taken it to a CAT scale loaded yet.

I have a 2005 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab 2WD with a 5.3L and a 3.23 rear end.

My truck struggles mightily on steep inclines, but will hang in there if I keep my speed up. Starting out going up a hill, I'm screwed. On mostly flat land, like the Arkansas River Valley, it tows like a champ, but I won't dare take it on a trip to the hills of northern AR and southern MO. I think the cheesy 3.23 rear end is the fun killer. I bought a 3.75 ring and pinion, but I haven't installed it yet. It should help, but I am still looking for a good deal on a 3/4 ton diesel.

I would expect your camper and truck to experience similar results to mine, but that's just my derectumified opinion. What is your rear-end gear ratio?

Kevin


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

We bought a 2010 210S and towed it a few times with our 2004 silverado with the 5.3l. On flat roads it was ok, but it struggled on all hills. We got a good trade in and went with a 5.7l Tundra and the difference is incredible. The Tundra is set up great for towing, bigger payload, 10,300 tow rating, manual gear selector, bigger brake rotors, etc.

I don't like the new payment book, but the comfort and safety levels are worth it.


----------

